# Help with few questions before we bring pup home next week :)



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi after a few answers from you knowledgable people 

Firstly to do with socialisation with other dogs - I understand about getting them out and about and used to different sites, sounds, smells and different types of people young, old, people with walking sticks hats etc but my question is how important is it in the early days to have them meeting lots of other dogs? My friend has a German Shepherd and she was totally focused on making sure he was good with other dogs so they went to puppy school then onto dog school for a year and out and about meeting lots of other dogs, her dog is now obsessed with other dogs and his sole focus when he is out and sees another dog is to get to it, nothing she does will distract him and he'll leap and lunge when passing other dogs. I obviously want my girl to be good with other dogs but not to the point of obsession like my friends.

How soon after bringing her home is it ok to introduce her to other dogs? Should she be given time to settle in and bond with us? How should that first introduction happen?

Sorry but seeing my friends dog has really concerned me and has actually made me not want to introduce my pup to him!! Not sure how I can avoid this though.

I've heard people say that dogs shouldn't so much be socialised but neutralised to certain things so they know things are there and that's fine they accept them and aren't worried, scared or overly interested in them.

I want my girls main focus to be on me and I'm looking forward to training her which brings me to another questions to attend dog school or not? I'm not doing the puppy school that they do at the vets here but wondered about attending a proper dog training school. I have looked into dog schools and in my area they are all purely positive training and treat based rewards which isn't really what I was looking for. What's everyone's thoughts on training with treats? I've had experience of training a dog with treats and one without and the one trained without was by far the better trained and easiest to train dog. 

Hope some of you will be along soon with some advice or links to other threads that may help, I really don't want to get things wrong with my girl and want to start off on the right foot. I'm such a worrier probably too much so!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I have been posting a lot about some recent changes we have made in Miles' training. We started with a treat based approach and it worked when he was little even though he didn't eat the treat half the time. We have since come to believe that we trained him to work for himself and not for us. We have started all over at 15 months with a system that has him working to please us. We have an e collar now too. 

In regards to other dogs I don't think there is a problem starting now as long at the dogs are vaccinated and good with puppies. You want all her experiences to be positive at this age.


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

I used treats for positive reinforcement the first few month working with RT at home, and he responded well to this. But when he was around 6 months I saw that food was no longer his primary reinforcement for doing a good job. He responded WAY better to just a good "ATTA BOY" , and a quick pet on his head or back. Don't get me wrong, I still gave him treats but far fewer than what he got in his earlier months.

As for socializing him with other dogs I might wait until your dog is a bit older before introducing her to a lively neighbors dog. Maybe short times together might work. You diffently do not want her to become scared of other dogs. Make sure she has most of her shots before taking her out into the wild blue yonder.

RT


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Medically your dog should be fine around other dogs as a pup as long as you know the other dog is up to date on vaccines and on heart worn preventative. Otherwise you'll need to wait until your dog is fully vaccinated and on his own heart worm meds. 

Also I would make sure that first dogs your pup meets are stable dogs, if jot other puppies. If you don't have such dog owning friends, attend puppy class simply for the socialization factor. Bec there the pups are not allowed to interact but they learn other dogs are not bad. Make sense? 

As far type of training, you'll have to see what works best for your dog. Our Dozer is food driven while our Penny is rewarded with affection. 

We also have an e collar for Dozer but we only usually use the beep, not shock. Penny has an e collar but we haven't used yet. She's worn it to get.a feel but no training yet. 

As long as your pup isn't super stubborn just try to focus on enjoying puppyhood. It doesn't last long enough!


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone for replies. As far as I'm aware ecollars are banned here in South Australia!


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

100 dogs in 100 days. After 18 weeks when the Parvo shots are done. Just be cautious of the other dogs. Take the puppy training class they will/should teach your dog to walk right through a group of dogs to you on command.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Vizsla13 said:


> Thanks everyone for replies. As far as I'm aware ecollars are banned here in South Australia!


While I don't think banning E-collars is right, I do think they are not required. Just use some patience, repetition and consistency and your pup will turn out just like mine. A pleasure to be around and a great working dog.....................  

If I am ever coming over your neck of the woods V13 (and I do occassionally), I'll PM you and let you know. Would love to see your new baby in the flesh.


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks zigzag.



Ozkar said:


> Vizsla13 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks everyone for replies. As far as I'm aware ecollars are banned here in South Australia!
> ...


Thanks Ozkar that would be great . 

I'm hoping I get by on patience, consistency and lots of love


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Socialization is key in balancing your pup, so start him early. 

In the case of your friend. Her dog is not doing anything wrong, it just hasn't been properly taught how to do it right. It sounds as though she hasn't properly established herself as his alpha and the pup is assuming the role. Doesn't sound as though the pup has been properly taught how to approach other pups. If you clearly assert your dominance and project that energy to your pup, while applying effective and appropriate correction, you will not go down the same path your friend is on. 

I gained a lot of insight from Cesar Millans book "Caesar's Rules"


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks dmak, will have a look into that book


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Doesn't matter if it never meets another dog all its life. 
Dogs don't lack communication skills and really need don't need to sharpen them; i.e. establish new pack structures every 20 minutes. 
A puppy born on the other side of the earth has the same communication skill as an American puppy right out of the box, as log as the pups were not separated prematurely from the parents.

Socialization refers to having the dog calm and under control in as many situations and environments as possible. 
Best socialization experience for your dog is to take him with you everywhere you go (ideally).
Let the dog participate in as many human interactions as possible, since it goes everywhere you go and it will meet other creatures as well, dogs included. But that will be under your control, protection and care... since you are your dog's ultimate pack leader 8) (this is what I did...have never gone to a dog park to date, boy is two years old and we had him since 7.5 weeks old).

If you choose to let him loose at the dog park, and call that end of socialization, thats entirely your choice, many do without too many consequences.


----------

